# Mature vs adult?



## Kusatsu (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd kind of like some clarification on this as I wasn't able to find any in the TOS, AUP or submission agreement. What is the difference and where do the boundaries lie?

My own personal interpretation is that mature covers risque stuff and adult is for full-blown porn, but what about the grey area? If I do a picture which I feel is tasteful nudity should it be tagged as mature, or are nipples and genitalia adult-rated by default?


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

I believe that if you show nudity without any adult situations you should be fine even if it shows nipples.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 29, 2010)

in video game terms
mature is 17+
adult is 18+


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> in video game terms
> mature is 17+
> adult is 18+



that's not terribly helpful. 

I've always seen it as mature is tasteful nudity without anything really sexy involved, or violent stuff. Things you wouldn't mind people seeing over your shoulder. 
adult is porn


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 29, 2010)

If you'd like, email it to me at xaerun [aht] furaffinity [dort] net and I'll give you a definite yes/no.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2010)

My rules are:

Mature:
- Blood
- Tits/sheath/balls/flaccidcock

Adult:
- Gore
- Tits/vagina/hard cock/asshole/sex


----------



## Vriska (Mar 29, 2010)

Clayton said:


> My rules are:
> 
> Mature:
> - Blood
> ...


Nice rules.


----------



## Kusatsu (Mar 29, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> If you'd like, email it to me at xaerun [aht] furaffinity [dort] net and I'll give you a definite yes/no.


Thanks for the offer but I was kind of hoping for some official guidelines in general rather than having to contact you about every image =p

The picture in question was this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3623517 and I _was _going to label it as mature because imo the nudity is tasteful, but on the other hand a lot of my watchers would find it 'sexy' and thus that made me slide towards an adult rating.


----------



## BldyMalice (Mar 29, 2010)

It really bugs me when people put ref sheets with something like bare breasts as adult, as I don't turn eighteen until the end of next month. :/

I don't care if you're 'being safe', it's aggrivating. You know, some people online actually don't lie about their age. :<


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 29, 2010)

Kusatsu said:


> Thanks for the offer but I was kind of hoping for some official guidelines in general rather than having to contact you about every image =p
> 
> The picture in question was this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3623517 and I _was _going to label it as mature because imo the nudity is tasteful, but on the other hand a lot of my watchers would find it 'sexy' and thus that made me slide towards an adult rating.


I would label that as Mature in my book, I think actually I should go back thru my stuff and relabel some things


----------



## DarknessHaven (Mar 29, 2010)

Me personally put it as if it shows nothing it's clean if it shows cock but isn't in any sexual activities it's mature and if it's like sexual to the extreme then adult. X3


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 29, 2010)

Clayton said:


> My rules are:
> 
> Mature:
> - Blood
> ...



That's exactly how I follow it.


----------



## pickledance (Mar 29, 2010)

Mature:
Blood, drug reference, breasts, non-spread or penetrative vagina, butt, flaccid penis.

Adult:
Gore, drug use, spread and/or penetrative vagina, anus, erections


At least that's how I think it should be.


----------



## Kusatsu (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for your opinion guys, I agree with most of you but are there any _"official_" guidelines that can be shared here?


----------



## Skoon (Mar 31, 2010)

Unfortunately there does not seem to be any official say-so. 

I mark things as mature based on theme. Even if the character is fully clothed, it can still be too sexual for general I suppose. :/

I was just saying to some folks how I wish they would give us official guidelines on this matter.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 31, 2010)

Kusatsu said:


> Thanks for your opinion guys, I agree with most of you but are there any _"official_" guidelines that can be shared here?


maybe we should suggest maybe FA should make a guideline on whats what in the future, but sadly its up to the person for now


----------



## Slyck (Mar 31, 2010)

Let me make this very, very clear.

Mature content = 'balls-fuck-shit-cock-TOM GREEN-anus-cleeeeaaavlaaand steaaamer'.
Adult content = 'ooooohhh yyeaaaa im soooo badly drawn and sooomehow people get off to me ooooooooo!'

Okay? The /b/eanut gallery stops here.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought that since they both got filtered out by the adult filter anyways, the difference was left entirely to the user to decide exactly where the boundary between the pinup.category and the shitting dicknipples category lies.


----------



## Kusatsu (Mar 31, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I thought that since they both got filtered out by the adult filter anyways, the difference was left entirely to the user to decide exactly where the boundary between the pinup.category and the shitting dicknipples category lies.


Hm, that's a valid point. But again, it'd help if there were some sort of official guidelines given so that we'd know for sure.


----------



## kjustice (Mar 31, 2010)

i honestly cannot tell the difference, they both seem to possess similar traits


----------



## PermaFrost (Apr 1, 2010)

I think is someway obvious when a material must be classified as Mature or Adult when it comes to a sexual theme, according to a commons sense.
But I think is more confusing to decide whether a work with violence content must be rated Public, Mature or Adult. Excuse me but I do not know exactly what Gore is and so on. I find it disgusting but I would be capable of putting a murder scene into Public since I am someway oblivious.
We need at least a chart with some guidelines to rate material.
Of course that does not must be Admins' work, us,the users can work together to create it too.


----------

